# 240 d jumps out of 3-7 gear



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

My transmission jumps out of 3-7(I think that is the forward upper central position), when trying to travel at speed. Would a new spring and ball hold it in place or is there something more sinister going on? 1983 240D 4wd. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

*I meant 5-8 postion.*

I am sorry. It is the 5-8 speed position.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Yanmar Tractor Parts: SHIFT_LEVERS Don't think a confirmed diagnosis can be made without looking. Don't believe it is to hard to open up and have a look. Thought the picture might help. You may already have a manual.


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

*jumping out of gear*

Thank you Winston, for the diagram. I do have a manual, but it doesn't hurt to double check it for accuracy. This weekend I will pull the tranny cover and take a look and some pictures. I hope little springs and balls don't go flying every which direction. I vaguely remember some thread on a similar problem, but I don't remember the answer. 
Thanks again Winston. P.S. If anyone else has had this problem, PLEASE chime in.


----------



## svcguy (Dec 21, 2010)

You won't need to worry about balls and springs flying around until you actually begin disassembly of the shift rods. Taking the cover off won't be a problem. You probably have worn forks or the shifting fork has drifted on the shaft and simply needs to be adjusted for full gear engagement. The 240D has straight cut gears, so jumping out of gear is probably due to slop or a poor fork set.


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks svcguy,
I will pull it as soon as the weather permits. I just needed someone with some good advice to tell me I probably don't need to replace a bunch of gears.
Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------

